# Self-Build Costs



## Tuesday (6 Dec 2005)

Hi Folks,

Does anyone know where I can find out the costs of self-building in Ireland. Possibly a website where you can find out the average cost of materials, labour etc. I do not have specific plans for a house at the moment but I would just like to see a few examples of self-build houses and their associated costs…..

Thanks


----------



## Lucret (5 Jan 2006)

Check out this site you'll get good links: http://self-build-in-ireland.blogspot.com/

There is a good site run by the irish association of self builders: www.iaosb.com

Rough guide would be 70 - 80 euro per sq ft self build going direct labour
Rule of Thumb 100 per sq ft going with a contractor.
I'd advise getting a RIAI architect www.[B]riai[/B].ie
Good forums on boards.ie also.


----------



## Tuesday (5 Jan 2006)

Thanks Lucret....


----------



## yop (12 Jan 2006)

Tuesday, we are about 85% through a self build, I don't have loads of costings on my blog but you can drop me a line for any costing I can try and dig them out.

www.selfbuildireland.blogspot.com


----------



## acannydoitji (30 Jan 2006)

Looking to build in side garden of house in Dublin.  Would these prices apply/be close to the mark?


----------



## AndyH (4 Feb 2006)

Prices can vary considerably around the country also.
Additionally, the temptation to break from your stanard spec or agreed budget and go for a higher standard of fittings and finishes can easily turn your 100/sq ft into 150/sq ft.

AndyH
[broken link removed]


----------



## acannydoitji (6 Feb 2006)

Thanks Andyh,  I'm budgeting at €165 (including contingency) on a self project management basis (first time!).  I know a couple of trades but not well enough to get 'mates rates'.  Thinking of going timber frame & getting brickie and other trades to finish.  

Any further advice most welcome.

Ta


----------

